# Who do you believe is the greatest ASB player of all time?



## Ether's Bane (Feb 25, 2013)

(moved because you're not allowed to make discussion threads in the ASB board)

First off, don't turn this into a popularity contest or an ego-stroking session - this is for genuine discussion. If either of these happen, I'll ask a mod to lock the thread.

Also, if you can, give reasons to your pick.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 8, 2013)

Now that ASB is officially over, I'm bumping this thread.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, it's not officially dead _dead... _It's just... mostly dead. 

I mean, Neg did say that someone could take up the torch so to speak. If there was someone willing to take up being head ref, it could come back. I think.

If there is a person willing/able to take the opportunity, please do. ASB was one of the biggest activity grabbers on site. Now with the Safari Zone, Role-Playing, Mafia, _and_ ASB all dead things are getting sort of dull around here.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 10, 2013)

I went ahead and made a Top 10 list.


----------

